# Where to find Guitar Stuff in Canada? (Parts)



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Please post any sources for Parts and "Hardware" for guitar building that can be obtained within Canada. No links to American websites please.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

To get the ball rolling...

I purchase Bone nuts and saddles and a slew of other instrument making supplies from George Heinl Co. - Toronto, ON - http://www.georgeheinl.com/products/shop/category:20

I order Tusq (Synthetic Ivory) saddles and nuts and bridge pins, etc, from Graphtech - Vancouver, BC - https://graphtechstore.com/webstore/Index.aspx

For Acoustic Pickups and Pickup Rewinding etc, I often order from Schatten Design - Waterloo, ON - http://schattendesign.com/index.htm

For Sandpaper I order in bulk from Sandpaper.ca - Saint George, ON - http://www.sandpaper.ca/products


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

http://stores.ebay.ca/bezdez/GUITAR-PARTS-/_i.html?_fsub=2879465


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

If anyone is trying to find Humbrol Enamel Paints for doing custom Swirling paint jobs, I have found this source in BC, Canada - https://pmhansen.esamco.com/?act=search&cat=43500&start=0

Here's a video showing a guy swirling (not me), but gives you a good idea of what i'm talkin' about... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cY4LXZqX-w


----------



## Rick Hubka (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's one I had bookmarked.
http://www.canadianluthiersupply.com/


----------



## angrybeaveraxes (Dec 27, 2013)

Exotic Woods in Burlington sells parts, pearl, finishes, and lumber for building.

www.exotic-woods.com


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

I like A&M wood in Cambridge Ontario.. They are very fairly priced... http://www.amwoodinc.com/default.aspx


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread Erich! If I could make a couple of suggestions...

-ask to have it made into a 'sticky' so it stays on top
-consider updating the first post every so often to gather together all the links from the individual posts.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Feel free to take it over mike, I'm pretty much done with these forums.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Erich said:


> Feel free to take it over mike, I'm pretty much done with these forums.


Jeeezzzuuusss H. chris don't do it - I was just heading over to your other post about the tools to say good on you for spending the time and helping out many people at the same time.

F___ that other i___t who's riding you in that thread and don't take it personal if possible, just keep moving forward as you have been, all of us (inc. u) stand to benefit with the addition of members.

Edit: sorry there's only one problem in that other thread...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I for one have learned a lot and gained some valuable insight from Erich's posts. I would definitely miss your experienced input, Erich.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Take it from an old guy and don't let others bring you down at any Forum. Since you have been at GC you have contributed with sensible and insightful posts. GC needs more members like you, not less. Stick around and keep contributing.


Erich said:


> Feel free to take it over mike, I'm pretty much done with these forums.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

I hadn't expected that response.. Thanks for the feedback guys.. I'll take it into consideration. Cheers!


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Whoa. I've been super busy in the shop, so clearly I missed something...


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Mike Potvin said:


> Whoa. I've been super busy in the shop, so clearly I missed something...


Not really Mike, It's nothing personal towards anyone on here.. I am glad to hear you've been busy, Busy is good.  

I've just applied for university and will soon be too busy to keep up on any forums I am subscribed to. I will be closing my facebook account soon as well, as it's simply too much of a distraction for me. I'm going for a phd so i can't have distractions for a while.. That's all. I'll pop back in once in a while, but essentially i'll be MIA for about the next 8 years... Wish me luck!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Best wishes in going for your phd.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

rhh7 said:


> Best wishes in going for your phd.


Thank you


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm too busy to keep up with forums and I'm not working on a PhD !! Good luck with your studies


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree Stew Mac can get a bit pricey. When I was buying some fretting tools I was searching all over the place to see what was out there. A couple stuck for me (I realize they are not Canadian but the shipping is not bad usually).

http://stores.ebay.com/gmitoolsparts/

They are from Greece but I think they use to have flat rate shipping. A lot of their stuff is half price from Stew Mac. 

I got a few things from Neck Check - they are in states but again relatively less expensive.

http://www.neckcheckguitar.com/

I did try a little bone just for kicks too - they have an Ebay site and their own site (from Japan)

http://rectifymaster.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7&Itemid=11


Spalt King - in the Qc - does wood pickguards and bodies and japarts.ca does Gotoh and Japanese fret files (based in Vancouver).

Good luck with your PHd....more importantly have fun. When I did my Masters many moons ago I had blast!


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Mike, And Macki as well. I am looking forward to going back to school at 30.. lol... It's should be interesting for sure!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Erich...Wishing you much success with getting your PhD !

Do you feel comfortable telling us which university you will be attending and what you will be doing your PhD in?

My stepdaughter teaches at Carleton.

Again, all the best!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Dave! 

I will be attending Kings College, which is the Social Science Department of Western University, In London, ON. 

I am planning to get a PhD in Cognitive Behavioral Psychology. It's a ways off yet, but that the overall plan. The average wage for a Psychologist in private practice is $150 per hour. So after a few years of working full time and paying off all my student debt, I should be able to work part time as a psychologist, and still make enough to keep my hobby of guitar making going on the side. And maybe by that time i'll have a nicer shop to work in too! .. At least.. that's the idea anyway.


----------

